# StudioTax; Terrific but we need a FORUM for it



## StudioTaxLover (Jan 12, 2010)

As a retired TaxMan, I can say that StudioTax is VERY good. Some areas will give users some cause for wonder and a forum to discuss questions would be VERY helpful for all users. I can't find a forum; would anyone care to start one strictly for users of StudioTax? For example, I wonder:
1. why is not the CCA calculated automatically on T1175?
2. why does the calculated CCA not carry automatically to T1163?
3. How to enter Business Use of Home expenses (farm) on T1163?
I've used StudioTax for several years and really like it a lot. Sent them some $$$ last year to encourage them.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm a big fan of StudioTax as well:

http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/review-studiotax-2007/

It does have its minor quirks but the people behind the product are very proactive about including your suggestions. I'll be happy to forward your questions to the StudioTax people.

And yes, it would be nice if StudioTax had its own forum.


----------



## StudioTaxLover (Jan 12, 2010)

*a FORUM to discuss StudioTax questions?*

Hello, CC. Sure, pass along my questions. I have already emailed them once this year and hate to be a pest so am reluctant to email them again.

You want to set up a forum for StudioTax? Should not be too difficult. (?) If I wasn't away so much, I might have done it.


----------



## StudioTaxLover (Jan 12, 2010)

CC, after I typed that, I figured I would see just how difficult it might be to set up a group to discuss it. Got it done, I think. Have to try it yet, but I got this back from Yahoo:
Your Group StudioTax-freeware has been created. You can access your group using the link below or from the Yahoo! Groups "My Groups" page.
Group name: StudioTax-freeware
Group home page: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/StudioTax-freeware
Group email: [email protected]

So this is more of a "group" than a forum; I would have preferred a forum but have never done that.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Are you trying to create a forum where the ST creators would participate and answer questions from users? Or for users of ST to provide tips and such? If the former, you need to contact them to get them to participate. If the latter, why not just create a thread in this forum? Call it the "ST Master Thread" or something like that.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I was just about to suggest the same thing, why not use this thread to discuss ST concerns/questions.


----------



## StudioTaxLover (Jan 12, 2010)

*ST forum?*

Actually, a forum specifically for StudioTax is what I'd like to see. There are so very many users now, and tax is so very, very complicated, that it would, I suspect, balloon in volume. We could share tips, ask questions, advise re other tax resources. I have two (old) websites re Canadian tax, being a CMA who used to be in public practice. 

I did suggest to BHOK that they have a forum but they were not interested.

I don't know how to set up a special Forum, but did try a "Group" (not as good) and here is the info on that:

Group name: StudioTax-freeware 
Group home page: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/StudioTax-freeware 
Group Email Addresses
Post message: [email protected] 
Subscribe: [email protected] 
Unsubscribe: [email protected] 
List owner: [email protected]


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

StudioTaxLover said:


> Actually, a forum specifically for StudioTax is what I'd like to see. There are so very many users now, and tax is so very, very complicated, that it would, I suspect, balloon in volume. We could share tips, ask questions, advise re other tax resources. I have two (old) websites re Canadian tax, being a CMA who used to be in public practice.


Any general tax questions can be addressed in the taxation forum. Anything particular to ST could be addressed in its own thread. I just don't see the value of a ST only forum, especially since its usage would be limited mostly to a few months a year.


----------



## StudioTaxLover (Jan 12, 2010)

I understand your POV, lb71. I still would prefer to see a forum dedicated to StudioTax. And I do not fully agree that it will be useful only "part of the year" as tax matters are a 24/7 concern, all year. Leave it to the "tax time" period and you will likely lose benefits of good tax planning. Trust me on this one.

Maybe this will work http://forum101k.forumotion.net
(or not)


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

StudioTaxLover said:


> I understand your POV, lb71. I still would prefer to see a forum dedicated to StudioTax. And I do not fully agree that it will be useful only "part of the year" as tax matters are a 24/7 concern, all year. Leave it to the "tax time" period and you will likely lose benefits of good tax planning. Trust me on this one.


I agree that tax issues are not limited to tax time. However, tax issues and tax planning are not limited to ST users, so they can be address in a general tax forum. "Part of the year" was in reference to tax filing season. I am an ST user and fan, but an ST forum would be pretty dead in August.


----------



## cm2u (Feb 6, 2019)

*Is there a way to send a note to CRA along with your StudioTax return?*

Can't find any place to attach a note. I need to explain a few things.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

cm2u said:


> Can't find any place to attach a note. I need to explain a few things.


If you need to add a note, then perhaps you should print and mail in your return? Then add your note to that.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

StudioTaxLover said:


> As a retired TaxMan, I can say that StudioTax is VERY good. Some areas will give users some cause for wonder and a forum to discuss questions would be VERY helpful for all users. I can't find a forum; would anyone care to start one strictly for users of StudioTax? For example, I wonder:
> 1. why is not the CCA calculated automatically on T1175?
> 2. why does the calculated CCA not carry automatically to T1163?
> 3. How to enter Business Use of Home expenses (farm) on T1163?
> I've used StudioTax for several years and really like it a lot. Sent them some $$$ last year to encourage them.


When we had our own business and professional income, I would use a tax program like ST or some other one for our returns, but I would never rely on the program to calculate/input our business/professional expenses & income. We did the accounting for those separately. Then the incomes were input manually on the appropriate line. Then we submitted our return by mail along with summary of our business/professional income/expense and balance sheets. 

The tax programs never seemed flexible enough to handle our needs. It's been a while, so maybe some of the programs have improved.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Studio Tax discussions*

I think that this is as good a place as any to discuss ST issues. Most of us likely have relatively simple returns.

There are other forums with similar threads. For example:
https://forums.redflagdeals.com/2018-tax-year-studio-tax-other-free-tax-programs-2261885/
https://www.financialwisdomforum.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=117036
https://www.facebook.com/pg/StudioTax/
https://www.reddit.com/r/PersonalFinanceCanada/comments/a8eraf/studiotax_2018_now_available/


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

StudioTaxLover said:


> lb71 said:
> 
> 
> > Any general tax questions can be addressed in the taxation forum. Anything particular to ST could be addressed in its own thread. I just don't see the value of a ST only forum, especially since its usage would be limited mostly to a few months a year.
> ...


Meh ... the tax sub-section from what I recall is pretty slow for a lot of the year where it covers any tax question. I am all for tax planning before the tax return deadline but I am doubting many are plugging numbers in the previous year's tax program in say July to get an estimate of what *might* happen when the final version is released.

Perhaps your previous life as a tax pro as well as the variety of situations that came in the door versus say mine that hasn't really change much in the last ten years is leading you astray?

Cheers


----------

